# Training Time



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jan 20, 2003)

How long does it take to gain any sort of profiency in judo?  I know that in BJJ you can gain some profiency by the end of the first year but in most cases you will spend two years (several nights a week) working towards your first rank promotion.  I'm not really interested in the rank thing, just technical profiency.


----------



## Aegis (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on how you define proficient. Having trained in Judo for about 11 years now, I consider myself to be proficient. If you want to be able to throw someone in a competition, then you need a few months training, though the other competitor had better be of about the same level.

To me, Judo was never about the competition, but about the development of my body mechanics, and of my awareness. Though I wouldn't mind getting back into it and testing for Shodan at some point....


----------

